# MTB trails near Saddleworth, Diggle, Delph, Oldham or Manchester



## Roch (5 Jun 2018)

Hello.
I will be visiting England from South Africa in 3 weeks and would really like to ride with my children if possible. Unfortunately I am not flying our bikes over so also looking for a place that hires.
Boys are age 7 and 8. Distances are normally about 15 km. We don't really ride road because of safety but only trails. They are ok on downhills, high bridges are no problem, drop offs that are not big, switchbacks are ok, humps and bumps are no problem. Not very experienced with mud, dust and sand is what they are used to 
We are staying in Delph, Oldham but don't mind travelling a bit. Hoping for somewhere with nice scenery that is not too technical.
Hoping to get some advice and recommendations. Thank you.


----------



## fossyant (5 Jun 2018)

Llandegla hires out bikes. About 75 miles away from Oldham. Not sure about Gisburn forest. You would need to book. 

Lots of natural trails near Oldham but I dont know of anywhere that hires out bikes. Best option would be a trail centre.


----------



## Roch (5 Jun 2018)

fossyant said:


> Llandegla hires out bikes. About 75 miles away from Oldham. Not sure about Gisburn forest. You would need to book.
> 
> Lots of natural trails near Oldham but I dont know of anywhere that hires out bikes. Best option would be a trail centre.


Thank you.
I goggled Llandegla and one planet adventures came up? 
Is that the right place?


----------



## I like Skol (6 Jun 2018)

A circuit of the Derwent valley might be more appropriate for a family outing. There is a lovely scenic ride around the reservoirs and dams in the valley which is a 12 miles loop that is not too challenging but still interesting enough to keep enthusiastic kids happy. The visitor centre hires MTBs and also tandems if that takes your fancy. If you want to make it a perfect day then extend the ride to 18 miles and head out to The Ladybower Inn for a meal. I have never been disappointed by the food or atmosphere there. If it isn't too busy they will even lend you some darts so you can play in the dart board to the left of the bar area  http://www.ladybower-inn.co.uk

Bike hire from here - http://www.peakdistrict.gov.uk/visiting/cycle/cycle-hire-centres/derwent

If you really want to push the limits you can also cross the A57/Snake Pass and ride more traffic free off-road trails along the southern edge of Ladybower reservoir to clock up even more miles.

If you are interested then let me know and I will post the routes so you can see where you are heading.

A little bit of historical interest, the dams in the valley were used during WW2 for the bomber crews to practice the bouncing bomb raids before doing it for real in Germany - https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Derwent_Reservoir_(Derbyshire)

The river crossing at the northern part of the valley is also a good spot for a little picnic if the weather is nice and also good for kids to play and paddle in the river. If you take a picnic be sure to take a little extra as the sheep and ducks are like an animal mafia mob and like to be rewarded for allowing you to share their neighbourhood......


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jun 2018)

Hi Roch.

The Mary Towneley Loop isn't far away from Delph - leaflet PDF, map PDF. It has a few technical sections but is mostly okay even for unskilled MTB wimps like me! It is a very tough one-day ride but wouldn't be too hard spread over a few days. THIS description will give you a good idea of what it is like.


----------



## Roch (6 Jun 2018)

I like Skol said:


> A circuit of the Derwent valley might be more appropriate for a family outing. There is a lovely scenic ride around the reservoirs and dams in the valley which is a 12 miles loop that is not too challenging but still interesting enough to keep enthusiastic kids happy. The visitor centre hires MTBs and also tandems if that takes your fancy. If you want to make it a perfect day then extend the ride to 18 miles and head out to The Ladybower Inn for a meal. I have never been disappointed by the food or atmosphere there. If it isn't too busy they will even lend you some darts so you can play in the dart board to the left of the bar area  http://www.ladybower-inn.co.uk
> 
> Bike hire from here - http://www.peakdistrict.gov.uk/visiting/cycle/cycle-hire-centres/derwent
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for such great information. Really appreciate it. I have Googled and it looks beautiful. When you say routes are these private trails like we have alot in SA or are they public trails? 
If public trails is it safe for a lady and 2 children to ride? Probably seems a weird question but those who know SA will know why I ask.
Thanks again.


----------



## Roch (6 Jun 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Hi Roch.
> 
> The Mary Towneley Loop isn't far away from Delph - leaflet PDF, map PDF. It has a few technical sections but is mostly okay even for unskilled MTB wimps like me! It is a very tough one-day ride but wouldn't be too hard spread over a few days. THIS description will give you a good idea of what it is like.



Thank you so much. Looks really beautiful. I have been riding for 2 years so skills are only average or most likely below average. 
I tend to ride with a camelbak if the distances warrant it but that's also cos of the heat and the need for water. Would that be needed here or are there places to stop and fill up the water bottles? 
Thank you.


----------



## fossyant (6 Jun 2018)

All public trails over here. Just be wary of footpaths. Youll just get grumpy walkers moaning.


----------



## Phaeton (6 Jun 2018)

Roch said:


> When you say routes are these private trails like we have alot in SA or are they public trails?
> If public trails is it safe for a lady and 2 children to ride?


That's not an issue over here, or at least only on a very very rare occasion & even then it will be more shouting & jesticulation, not pulling out a gun. Bit of a trek from Oldham but I can recommend Ladybower

Edit:- If you park at the visitors centre the route is only about 9 miles I think, might be slightly less


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jun 2018)

Roch said:


> Thank you so much. Looks really beautiful. I have been riding for 2 years so skills are only average or most likely below average.
> I tend to ride with a camelbak if the distances warrant it but that's also cos of the heat and the need for water. Would that be needed here or are there places to stop and fill up the water bottles?
> Thank you.


Roch - do you have a family connection in this area? I'm wondering if it is just a coincidence that there is a River Roch near Oldham, giving its name to the adjacent town of Rochdale!

We organise lots of rides on the forum. If you'd like to be guided to some nice places in the area there would be plenty of volunteers. I'd be happy (accompanied by fellow friendly, unthreatening, 60+ year old local @Littgull? ) to show you and the kids round some great trails in the Hebden Bridge/Todmorden area (about 20 km N of Delph). If you didn't want company but have a GPS device then I could just give you some GPX files instead.

You could try emailing Blazing Saddles bike shop in Hebden Bridge - info@blazingsaddles.co.uk - to see if they would have suitable hire bikes for a ride here?

The area round Delph is very nice but I am not quite so familiar with it. I know the roads but not the trails.

As for that public trails issue ... the ones that you would (legally) ride are called 'bridleways' here. They are open to horse riders, walkers and cyclists. 'Footpaths' are only for walkers. The two types are marked differently on our OS (Ordnance Survey) maps - bridleways as lines of long dashes, footpaths as short dashes. You perhaps should treat yourself to the Explorer maps (1:25,000 scale) for offroad riding in the relevant area? They are available as paper maps which now include a download of a digital version too.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jun 2018)

Oh, and I should add that there are easy and pleasant rides on many canal towpaths here. The Rochdale canal through Littleborough to Hebden Bridge is very nice!


----------



## I like Skol (6 Jun 2018)

The trails around Ladybower would be considered very safe and family friendly. The main loop shown HERE is mostly closed to traffic and will only have very light vehicle movements only on the West side during the week and none at weekends when it is closed to cars.

There are two routes to the Ladybower Inn. Both along the same lane but with a difference at the end depending on if you want a bit of a technical challenge or the easy option. EASY v HARD.

The additional southern extension is out and back only, no safe loop option - HERE


----------



## Roch (6 Jun 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Roch - do you have a family connection in this area? I'm wondering if it is just a coincidence that there is a River Roch near Oldham, giving its name to the adjacent town of Rochdale!
> 
> We organise lots of rides on the forum. If you'd like to be guided to some nice places in the area there would be plenty of volunteers. I'd be happy (accompanied by fellow friendly, unthreatening, 60+ year old local @Littgull? ) to show you and the kids round some great trails in the Hebden Bridge/Todmorden area (about 20 km N of Delph). If you didn't want company but have a GPS device then I could just give you some GPX files instead.
> 
> ...



Wow! A local 'guide' would be great. Company is always welcome. What a kind offer. Thank you so much. The name is not a family connection as such but the first 4 letters of my name. My mum is from Oldham. I lived in England when I was quite young but then moved to SA. I don't know the area of Delph and surrounds at all. I don't have a GPS device as we normally ride private trails in SA. 
Thank you so much for the info.


----------



## dan_bo (6 Jun 2018)

Very close is Dovestones res and the pathways around that- Very easy to epand the route from there to take in the Pennine Bridleway, Harridge pike and brushes moor. Loads and loads of stuff from there. Alternatively you can head out of Delph past Castleshaw on the PBW and head over to Hollingworth lake.


----------



## Roch (6 Jun 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, and I should add that there are easy and pleasant rides on many canal towpaths here. The Rochdale canal through Littleborough to Hebden Bridge is very nice!
> 
> View attachment 412895
> 
> ...



This is great as my children have never seen a canal and were asking about them.


----------



## Roch (6 Jun 2018)

Thanks so much to all for such great advice and help. Lots to google and investigate. Really invaluable. Thank you. So it appears very different to what I'm used to and we shall be riding bridleways and public trails. Quite a novelty!
Any additional etiquette that I need to be aware of ? I have taught the children the usual stuff like keep left, advise if you wish to pass but only on the right, greet an adult politely, don't just stop in the middle of the trail etc. I don' t want us to inadvertently be ' rude foreigners'. Had that happen when I presumed that as there was a half pint you ordered a full pint and the barman thought I was insulting his pints were short.


----------



## Black Sheep (24 Jul 2018)

You likely know all this;

assume you've not been seen / heard by walkers and slow down (not sure if they actually have right of way over cyclists, but many act like it) slowing down and giving them time to make space for you to pass each other (and grab their dog if one is with them) helps things go smoothly. 

saying a polite hello to people as you pass in opposite directions appears to be the done thing! 

Horses are sometimes not keen on bikes, slowing down and waiting for the rider to wave you past etc


----------



## nickAKA (2 Aug 2018)

Delamere Forest has cycle hire; it's a bit further afield (an hour plus from Oldham) but is very family friendly and the trails are suitable for all abilities:

http://www.delamerebikes.co.uk/bike-hire/where-to-ride
http://www.delamerebikes.co.uk/bike-hire/where-to-ride
Close to the Oulton Park motor racing circuit too, worth a visit if there's something on that you fancy and want to make a day of it.


----------

